# PTO Sheave



## nickcs2004 (Dec 30, 2012)

I need part #1738555, which is the PTO pulley/sheave for the 18318 PTO attachment on my 1990 Bolens 1669L. I can't seem to find one so I'm wondering if anyone could take some measurements from theirs, which I could then take to a local machine shop and have them crank one out?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
Have you tried ebay ? I found some drive connections for my 1050,on there. Shipping is usually reasonable,also.


----------



## nickcs2004 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yea I'm keeping my eye on ebay, but they're pretty rare.


----------



## nickcs2004 (Dec 30, 2012)

Does anybody know the difference between the 1714555 pulley for the tube fames compared to the 1738555 for my machine? There is one listed for sale and I'm curious if it would work.


----------



## tzdevil7576 (Jan 7, 2014)

are you still looking for a snowblower if so i have a complete 18311 with pto and chute. rod call mw 518 528 8568 scott


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

One of these two guys may be able to help you:

http://www.bobsgardentractors.com/

rlshow4(at)comcast.net

I've done a lot of business with both of them. They are really great to deal with and have decent prices on their parts.


----------

